# See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet



## Manuel (23. August 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand den See Gråvlangen ?
Liegt in der Nähe von Lilla Edet in Westschweden.
Nächstes Jahr gehts dorthin in den Urlaub und ich fange mal an Infos zu sammeln.
Evtl. hat da schonmal jemand von Euch geangelt und kann was berichten.


----------



## scratchy1912 (27. August 2011)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo Manuel, ich ware letzte Woche dort und kann dir vieles interessantes berichten. Schreib mal ne PN mit Telefonnummer, dann klingel ich mal durch, wäre zuviel das hier zu schreiben... vg marcel


----------



## daniel_ (28. August 2011)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*



scratchy1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Manuel, ich ware letzte Woche dort und kann dir vieles interessantes berichten. Schreib mal ne PN mit Telefonnummer, dann klingel ich mal durch, wäre zuviel das hier zu schreiben... vg marcel



Nen kleiner Bericht wäre trotzdem toll.
Davon hätten dann alle etwas...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## scratchy1912 (29. August 2011)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Nen kleiner Bericht wäre trotzdem toll.
> Davon hätten dann alle etwas...
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel


 

Samstag angekommen, geangelt, gefangen. Nächsten Samstag wieder nach hause gefahren und alle Fische wieder zurückgesezt...

PS: Noch entscheide ich wann ich hier was schreiben will


----------



## daniel_ (29. August 2011)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*



scratchy1912 schrieb:


> Samstag angekommen, geangelt, gefangen. Nächsten Samstag wieder nach hause gefahren und alle Fische wieder zurückgesezt...
> 
> PS: Noch eintscheide ich wann ich hier was schreiben will



Na sicher entscheidest DU das, nur musst DU dich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn bald niemand mehr auf deine Suchethreats anwortet. Weil immer nur ziehen ist auch nicht...
Ein Forum lebt von und mit dem In - und Output der User.

Gruß
daniel


----------



## scratchy1912 (29. August 2011)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Genau deswegen stehe ich ja auch in KOntakt mit dem Verfasser. Des Weiteren habe ich den letzten Suchthread vor gefühlten 2 Jahren eröffnet.


----------



## Shadrap (29. August 2011)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*



scratchy1912 schrieb:


> Samstag angekommen, geangelt, gefangen. Nächsten Samstag wieder nach hause gefahren und alle Fische wieder zurückgesezt...
> 
> PS: Noch entscheide ich wann ich hier was schreiben will


 
Warum denn so unfreundlich? Etwas ähnliches wie Daniel wollte ich auch schon schreiben. Das war doch nur eine nette Aufforderung, einen kleinen Bericht mit ein paar Infos ins Forum zu stellen. Ich lese sowas auch immer gerne.


----------



## Schwedenangler (30. August 2011)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

@ scratchy

Ein paar nette Zeilen für alle haben noch keinem geschadet  .
Meine Vorredner haben insofern Recht wenn sie sagen ein Forum 
lebt vom Gedanken bzw. Erfahrungsaustausch.
Wir alle würden deine Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse bei deinem Angelurlaub am Gråvlangen gerne lesen*.
*Vielleicht verschlägt es uns ja auch mal in diese Region.


Gruß Ralf


----------



## Manuel (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

So bald ist es ja dann soweit....Ende Mai.

Hat eventuell jemand noch Infos zum See ?


----------



## brocxxxxx (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*



Manuel schrieb:


> So bald ist es ja dann soweit....Ende Mai.
> 
> Hat eventuell jemand noch Infos zum See ?



Der See heißt übrigens Gravlången und trotz richtiger Schreibweise gibts nicht einen einzigen Satz im schwedischen Internet über das Fischen dort. 
Warum?

LG
Andreas


----------



## audi170 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo Manuel, bei Kienitz und Nolte ist ein Haus mit Boot im
Olineangebot. Vieleicht bekommt man dort enige Info´s, ansonsten ist diese Ecke von Schweden ja wenig vertreten.
Falls Du von scratchy 1912 einige Info´s zu dem See bekommen hast, kannst Du mir ja mal eine PN schicken, ich will im Herbst 2012 auch mal in diese Ecke fahren. audi170


----------



## audi170 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo, auch ich  will im Herbst in die Gegend um Lilla Edet zum angeln, vieleicht kannst Du mir einige Info's zu dem See Gravlangen geben. mit besten Grüßen audi170


----------



## Fruchtfliege (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo,

komme gerade aus dem Urlaub (7 Tage) und wollte euch mal ein paar Infos geben 
Google Maps spuckt euch bei der Suche nach "Gravlången, Schweden" ein Bild des Sees aus...

Länge etwa 6,5km
Breite bis 500m

Mit dem Echolot hatten wir eine max. Tiefe von ca. 10m, wir waren allerdings nicht im linken Teil des "Y" im Norden. Flachste Stelle waren 0,2m ganz im Süden.
ACHTUNG: Der See hat einige Untiefen die teilweise nur 10-20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen. Diese sind nicht gekennzeichnet, also immer Augen auf, wir hatten einen unangenehmen Zusammenstoß mit einem Felsen der mitten im 4m Wasser stand 
Ein Boot ist unbedingt notwendig, es gibt so gut wie keine Möglichkeiten vom Ufer aus zu angeln, die wenigen Stellen sind meist auf Privatgrundstücken gelegen.
Der See ist komplett in Privathand, die ca. 50 Anwohnergrundstücke teilen sich den See.
Die Karten kosten 20€ für eine Woche oder 30€ für zwei Wochen. Fangbegrenzungen wurden uns nicht gesagt. Angegeben wurde ein "großer" Raubfischbestand mit Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Am Sonntag fingen wir ganz gut (5 Hechte, 1 Zander) alle auf Kunstköder  direkt an der schmallsten Stelle im Süden, der Montag war dann mit 2 Hechten und einem Zander noch erträglich und danach nichts mehr... Das Wetter war sonnig mit Nordwind aber egal was wir versucht haben, es ging Nichts. Der Besitzer fing wohl mit Lebendköder aber auch das brachte Nichts. Allein das fangen der Plötzen und Rotfedern war eine Qual. Es bissen fast nur Brassen (zu groß als Köder und zu klein zum essen). Wir waren morgens, wir waren abends... Wir vermuten einen großen Zanderbestand, da die Hechte nicht wirklich groß waren. Zander ließen sich nicht überlisten  Das Echolot zeigte zwar ein paar Fische aber nicht wirklich einen Hotspot. An den "Steilkanten" standen zwar Fische aber keine Chance. Wir hatten 2 kleine Barsche aber der versprochene Barschbestand war praktisch nicht da. Der See ist am Boden eben, kaum "Berge" kein Kraut, das Wasser ist rostbraun und sehr mineralhaltig, vielleicht nicht gut für die Fische!? Wer weiss...?
Wir vermuten, dass kein Besatz statt findet. Die letzten "Großen" haben wir wohl am ersten Tag gefangen  Keine Ahnung wie es später im Jahr aussieht aber wir waren mehr als enttäuscht von dem Gewässer. Mit Zusammen 100 Jahren Angelerfahrung gelang es uns nicht erfolgreich zu fischen und ich meine wir haben ALLES versucht.

Wenn ihr nach "Källstigen, Lilla Edet, Sverige" fahrt (Google Maps) gibt es einen Lachsfischverein der 150 Kronen angeln ermöglicht. Es hat uns aber wegen der "Nebenkosten" abgeschreckt (Boot 150 Kronen extra, pro Rute 30 Kronen, nur 2 Lachse pro Periode). Geangelt kann da entweder von 6-13 oder von 14-22 Uhr werden. Mit Bestenliste und allem PiPaPo. Wie die Gewässer im Umkreis sind können wir nicht sagen, da vieles Privat ist und keine Zentrale Infostelle vorhanden ist wo man sich da schlau machen kann.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen =)


----------



## daniel_ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Danke für den Bericht.
Waren die Hecht überhaupt schon mit dem Laichen durch?
Was sagte denn die Wassertemperatur?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Fruchtfliege (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo,

die die wir gefangen haben waren fertig und entsprechend sehr schlank. Die Barsche waren noch in der Laich.

Am Sonntag 8,5° und dann am Freitag schon bei 12,5°.

MfG


----------



## audi170 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo,
wir (2 Angler) waren Anfang Oktober für eine Woche am Nachbarsee, dem
Bodasjön und haben bei der Gelegenheit auch mal den Gravlangen besichtigt, dort allerdings nicht geangelt.
Die Bedingungen an beiden Seen sind ähnlich, wenig Struktur und braunes Wasser.
Am Bodasjön waren die Barschbestände auch nicht zu finden, die Zander
waren beißwillig aber kaum einer hatte das Mindestmaß, Hecht ging immer.
Die Wassertemperatur war noch 12 Grad, die ersten Nachtfröste waren im Anmarsch.
Ich denke zum Zander- und Barschangeln gibt es deutlich bessere Seen in Schweden .


----------



## schmulzi (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hi,

wir wollen ende mai auch dem See mal den Kampf ansagen und bißchen die Raubfische ärgern Hat denn keiner ein paar mehr positive Infos zu dem Gewässer? Das klingt ja traurig was hier geschrieben wird:q Bekommt man vor Ort Tiefenkarten? Köderfarben? Oder gleich Hotspots#6? Raus mit den geheimen Infos|jump: Wollen unsere Kunstköder ja nicht nur baden!

Kann ja nicht sein das nur ne Hand voll Leudis da waren...

gruß

andre


----------



## schwedenbesucher (8. April 2013)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo,

wir haben vor am Gravlangen Urlaub zu machen und wollen natürlich auch angeln.#6

Sind für das Angeln an diesem See Fischereikarten erforderlich?? Und wenn ja, bei wem sind die Gebühren zu entrichten?#c

Gruß


----------



## audi170 (9. April 2013)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo, die Fischereilizenz kostet 20 € die Woche und man kann diese direkt beim Vermieter Lase Aaronson erwerben.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt mehr Erfolg als die anderen Boardies, der See
scheint ja nicht besonders gut besetzt zu sein.
Gebt bitte mal nach der Rückkehr einen kurzen Bericht. 

audi170|wavey:


----------



## schwedenbesucher (28. April 2013)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo,

wir (5 Freunde) waren in der Zeit vom 19.04. - 26.04. am Gravlängen. Haben in der Zeit 14 Hechte (zwischen 60 und 80 cm) und 1 Barsch (47 cm) geangelt. Ein richtiger Kapitaler ist jedoch leider nicht in den Kescher gegangen #c. Dunkle Wobbler haben sich bewährt.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## audi170 (29. April 2013)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo Schwedenbesucher, dein Bericht deckt sich mit unseren Erfahrungen am Nachbarsee. Vieleicht sollte man es doch wieder in Richtung Smalland versuchen. 

audi170|wavey:


----------



## schmulzi (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo Leudis,

heute wieder zurück aus Schweden|rolleyes Ich muss sagen es waren 7 entspannte tage und warm war es auch noch Wir waren mit 3 Mann und 2 Frauen am See und haben sogar gefangen. Nach den Berichten hier ließ ich schon leicht den kopf hängen und dachte oh mann was da wohl jetzt kommt, aber war geil, wir konnten in den 7 Tagen 122 Fische auf die Schuppen legen:m Hauptsächlich Zander, Barsch und Hecht gingen auf die Köder, aber auch ein paar Weißfische gabs beim spielen mit wurm und made Wir haben zwar auch keine kapitalen Fische gefangen, aber schön war es allemal, größter Zander 62 cm. Hecht 67 cm und Barsch zwischen 35-40 cm#6 Hauptköderfarbe war alles was mit weiß zu tun hatte, hellere Topwaterbaits im Krautfeld auf Hecht klappte auch, aber auch Gummis am leichten Jigkopf ließen die hechte nicht liegen:g Die untere hälfte des Sees war besser zum angeln auf Zander geeignet, oben im Bereich der zwei Seitenarme ließen sich die hechte in knapp2-3 m Wassertiefe besser überlisten, schleppen ging zwar, aber mit geworfenem Köder fing man einfach besser|stolz: So das wars von meiner Seite, ich kann den See nur empfehlen und würde wieder hinfahren! Auch wenns nicht immer einfach war die Fische zu finden, aber hatte man sie dann knallte es auch|supergri Aber bei einem so grossem Gewässer ist es ja klar das man sich den Fisch erarbeiten muss, waren ca. 8-10 Stunden pro tag draussen... In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und viel erfolg an diesem Gewässer.

mfg

andre


----------



## loete1970 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo Andre,

dann habt Ihr ja alles richtig gemacht, Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen und danke für Deinen Bericht!


----------



## arnichris (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo liebe Foris. 

Hätte mal eine Frage , Muhkuh2000 und meine Wenigkeit mit unseren hübschen Frauen sind vom 22.08.-29.08. am Bodasjön in der Nähe des Gravlangen.

Die letzten Posts lassen ja nichts allzu Gutes vermuten - aber vllt. war ja in der Zwischenzeit mal wieder jemand an beiden Seen. Wie siehts mit Ausweichseen aus? 
Hat in der Nähe schon mal einer ernsthaft auf Lachs geangelt? Über Tipps würden wir uns natürlich sehr freuen... nach dem Urlaub gibt's wie immer nen kleinen Bericht


----------



## audi170 (14. September 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo arnichris,

wie lief es am Bodasjön ? |uhoh:


----------



## arnichris (14. September 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

audi170 die Fänge waren nicht schlecht, vor allem wenn ich an die zweite Woche am Orlunden denke 

 Wir fingen etliche Hechte und Zander. Bei den Hechten waren einige Brummer dabei (108 cm , 92 cm, 90 cm und 2 um die 86 cm). Die Durchschnittsgrößen bei den Zandern waren dagegen deutlich kleiner (größter Zander hatte 53 cm). Barsche konnten wir lediglich 3 anständige (Ü 30-) Burschen erwischen.
 Pech hatten wir vor allem weil es die ersten Tage sehr heiß war und dann ein deutlicher Wetterumschwung (3 Tage Dauerregen) kam und der offensichtlich vor allem den Zandern auf den Magen schlug. 

 Das der See allerdings schon ein gewisses Know-how an Angelködern braucht beweist der Fall unseres "Nachbarn". Im Nachbarhaus war ein 70jähriger Angler mit Gattin, der zumindest in der ersten Woche nicht einen Fisch (abgesehen von Rotaugen und Brassen beim Stippen) fing. Haben ihn dann mal eine Ausfahrt mitgenommen und ihm ein paar Tipps für seine zweite Woche gegeben - ob diese gefruchtet haben wüssten Muhkuh2000 und ich zu gerne 

 Alles in allem ist der Bodasjön ein ordentliches Gewässer. Wir werden wiederkommen.


----------



## audi170 (15. September 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo arnichris,

vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, wir versuchen es Mitte Oktober auch noch einmal am Bodasjön.
Das der See, was die Köderauswahl anbetrifft, sehr anspruchsvoll ist, kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ich vermute, daß die kleinen Zander auf den Umstand zurück  zuführen sind, daß der See keinen neuen Besatz bekommt und so langsam verbuttet (Inzucht).
Erstaunlich ist aber, daß die Hechte eine schöne Größe erreichen.
Barsche haben wir bei unserem letzten Besuch leider auch nicht gefunden, vieleicht klappt es dieses Jahr.  
Totzdem wird es bestimmt wieder eine schöne Woche in der schwedischen Natur.
audi170 #h


----------



## arnichris (15. September 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

@audi170: kein Problem, bin nur bisher nicht dazu gekommen. 
 Unsere Erfahrungen waren, dass wir nahezu alle Fische entweder auf tieflaufende Wobbler (Salmo Perch 12 cm , nicht der ganz tieflaufende in Barschoptik oder Weißfischoptik auch tieflaufend bis 8 Meter) im tiefen Teil des Sees oder auf ganz flachlaufende (bis 3 Meter) im Durchgangskanal (wenn du weißt was ich meine) gefangen haben. 

 Das mit der Inzucht ist ne interessante Theorie, kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen. Wir hätten anstatt an den Drecks-Orlunden zu fahren lieber 2 Wochen am Bodasjön bleiben sollen. Aber aufgeschoben ist ned aufgehoben. Wollte unbedingt noch nen Abend durchangeln mit Köderfisch, das fiel aber aufgrund des schlechten Wetters und unseres meist angeheiterten Zustandes Abends dann leider buchstäblich ins Wasser. Ist aber denk ich vor allem auf die größeren Zander wesentlich fängiger als Schleppangeln.


----------



## audi170 (15. September 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo arnichris,

dann schauen wir mal wie es bei uns läuft, der Bericht kommt dann Ende Oktober. #6


----------



## audi170 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo,

eine Woche am Bodasjön ist vorbei, hier mein versprochener Kurzbericht.
Die Wassertemperatur war 11 Grad, die Luft um die 5 Grad, an den letzten beiden Tagen waren die ersten Nachtfröste im Anmarsch.
Geangelt haben wir auschließlich bei Tageslicht, zum großen Teil mit toten
Köderfischen an der Posenmontage und mit Gummifischen.
Die Fangergebnisse waren eigntlich wie bei unserem letzten Besuch: viele Hechte, wenn Zander dann gerade so das Mindestmaß, die vielen Barsche
haben wir wieder nicht gefunden.

Beste Grüße von audi 170


----------



## arnichris (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Danke @audi170 für den Bericht. Muss sagen dieses Jahr Schweden war allgemein eher "schwächer" ... 
 muhkuh2000 war auch nochmal für ne Woche und hatte auch keine großartigen Fänge zu berichten


----------



## daniel_ (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Danke für den Bericht. Habt ihr es denn wenigstens trocken gehabt?
Um die 5 Grad klingt auch nicht wirklich warm ;-)
In welcher Tiefe standen denn die Hechte?

VG
Daniel




audi170 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Woche am Bodasjön ist vorbei, hier mein versprochener Kurzbericht.
> Die Wassertemperatur war 11 Grad, die Luft um die 5 Grad, an den letzten beiden Tagen waren die ersten Nachtfröste im Anmarsch.
> ...


----------



## audi170 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: See Gråvlangen in der Nähe von Lilla Edet*

Hallo Daniel und Arnichris,

wir hatten die ganze Woche Ostwind und kein Regen, also ganz gute Bedingungen.
Die Hechte standen zwischen 5 und 6 Meter, wo die Barsche standen wird uns wohl für immer verborgen bleiben.
Viele Grüße


----------

